# How do you make a swarm bob??



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

I cannot remember where I read about making a swarm bob...a ball of wax etc. you tie into a convenient spot such that any swarms erupting from the apiary are likely to light on the bob...sending out scouts from there. ie. it is a great way to push swarms to stay where you have a hope of collecting them!

Does anyone have instructions?

Regards,
Janet


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Russian Scion. There is a thread in this subforum about it not too long ago.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303234-The-Russian-Scion&highlight=russian+scion

thankyou!


----------

